# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of March 2007

## Howie

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

  *** You will receive a special title and badge

  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Find a Leprechaun.  Come back and report what happens.



Advanced Lucid task:Drive all the snakes off of an island.

----------


## Developer

Nice&#33; Love the leprachan task, but the snake task doesn&#39;t sound that fun..

----------


## BohmaN

The basic task sounds fun, and the snake task sounds very hard. But it would be fun to rush through the jungle afterwards with no fear of being bit by any snake at all. What a relief that would be  :smiley: .

But of course there are other poisonous animals too  :Sad:

----------


## Developer

> But of course there are other poisonous animals too 
> [/b]



Yes, you might find me there.

----------


## ViSions

Hmm... I will deffinately try the leprechaun task if I remember.

----------


## Seeker

> Nice&#33; Love the leprachan task, but the snake task doesn&#39;t sound that fun..
> [/b]



I&#39;m expecting some pretty funky twists on this.  Many people have subconcious issues anyway with snakes, it should be interesting.

Badges coming soon, I need to upload them from my other computer.

Thanks Howie for making the post this month, I&#39;ve been totally covered up&#33;

----------


## slimslowslider

> Hmm... I will deffinately try the leprechaun task if I remember.
> [/b]




Me too...
Is gonna be tricky - they specifically hide from humans.  But hey its your dream - your leprechauns might be attention seekers&#33;

----------


## Developer

> I&#39;m expecting some pretty funky twists on this.  Many people have subconcious issues anyway with snakes, it should be interesting.
> 
> Badges coming soon, I need to upload them from my other computer.
> 
> Thanks Howie for making the post this month, I&#39;ve been totally covered up&#33;
> [/b]



Now that you mentioned that.. yeah you&#39;re right.. this will be interesting&#33;&#33;   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Howie

He re is a lucky shamrock to ward of any evil snakes  ::wink::  

  ::goodjob::

----------


## metcalfracing

ok... Say we drive a plane over the island and drop snake-icide (fake word, but it&#39;d work in the dream)? would that count, or do we have to do it "Piped Piper" style?

----------


## Clark_Bennon

this will be fun&#33; do you need to be lucid to do these? because i have already found a leprechaun and he told me to burn things and i did. lol wasn&#39;t lucid though.

----------


## frekinrican5

cool lol im gonna try that hope i get results lol the snakes sound hard and i hate snakes lol

----------


## naikou

Oy... this month&#39;s regular task sounds tougher than last month&#39;s advanced task. At least for me... I&#39;ve seen dream tornadoes before, but never dream Leprechauns. Oh well, I&#39;ll just have to have lots of Lucid Dreams so I can keep looking for Leprechauns.   ::content::

----------


## Lyla

Yey&#33; March tasks are here&#33; I&#39;ve been really looking forward to them&#33; They look kinda hard to me though...I&#39;m just planning to do the easy task, but, still, seems hard - I&#39;ve never summoned anything before.  ::|:  

Good luck everyone&#33;

----------


## zypher0550

Yes&#33;  I am definitely doing the leprechaun task if I remember.  I don&#39;t know about the snake one though, chasing snakes around on an island doesn&#39;t seem too enjoyable.

----------


## ViSions

> this will be fun&#33; do you need to be lucid to do these? because i have already found a leprechaun and he told me to burn things and i did. lol wasn&#39;t lucid though.
> [/b]



Isn&#39;t that from The Simpsons?

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did the leprechaun task on the night of March 1st

lucid parts in blue
In my dream last night I was at school and our gym teacher told us to go to this area for class and when we got there. There was a lady there. We though we had gone to the wrong pace when our gym teacher came back. We sat down at tables and he told us that we were making necklaces out of candy. I slipped away to go and try to chlorinate some ethane. And when I got back the teacher and most of the class was gone. I made some candy necklaces and then me and the kids that were still there went to look for the rest of the class. Somebody told us that they were in the weapons room.

We went to the weapons room and saw that we were the only ones there. Then the rest of the class came in. Then this guy started to explain how a guy went into a cave and found the weapons. Then he read a story about how if anybody tries to go in the cave, they will be killed by falling icicles. These conjoined twins went in the cave and they were killed. Then a guy went in the cave and he was killed. Then my mom was there and we left to tell somebody that those people were killed. Then A flying knife killed my mom.

I went to the school&#39;s office to tell them that people had been killed. They looked at me funny. Then I became lucid. I went outside and grabbed a leprechaun and it was a girl leprechaun and she said "Put me down this is sexual herassment". I tried to teleport to an island so that I could banish the snakes, but i couldn&#39;t do it. Then the dream ended.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Hmm...do snake Pokemon like Seviper, Ekans, and Arbok count, because then I&#39;d be able to do the advance one really easily.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Darn, I don&#39;t like snakes. I&#39;m thinking I&#39;ll need to find a _really_ small island. LOL

----------


## Electus Somnium

Okay i read this and had a non-lucid. I remember seeing a leprechaun, i tried to go get it but it kept getting further and further away. darn.

----------


## Moonbeam

I think this is going to be one of the harder tasks (leprechaun) because you have to make it appear.  I tried to pretend I saw leprechauns hiding from me all day today.  Sometimes I wonder what DV is doing to me.  

I hope I do the task&#33;  I&#39;m going to buy some Lucky Charms to eat before bed&#33;

----------


## legbuh

With my luck I&#39;d just end seducing the leprechaun (if it&#39;s female and hot).. lol  Hopefully the snakes won&#39;t be the same.. ouch&#33;

----------


## juroara

these sound fun, I gotta try them&#33; though I like snakes - so maybe Ill try to charm them with music..

----------


## Developer

I did a half-hearted try last night to find a leprechaun, I looked for it in the lawn outside my house   ::content::   . I&#39;m just about to wright about my LD last night in my DJ.. believe me, it was interesting&#33;  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Moonbeam

> these sound fun, I gotta try them&#33; though I like snakes - so maybe Ill try to charm them with music..
> [/b]



Yea I like them too...that&#39;s a good idea...

----------


## Seeker

> ok... Say we drive a plane over the island and drop snake-icide (fake word, but it&#39;d work in the dream)? would that count, or do we have to do it "Piped Piper" style?
> [/b]



Nope, no snake-icide, just you and the snakes, on the ground, fighting it out  :smiley: 

BTW, I like snakes as well   :smiley:

----------


## zypher0550

Yay&#33;  I managed to do the leprechaun task&#33;

Last night I had a DILD and I remembered the task, so I thought about how to find a leprechaun, and I decided to look at the end of a rainbow.  But it was night time and you can&#39;t have a rainbow at night so I closed my eyes and shouted "DAYLIGHT&#33;" and it was daytime.  Then I made the rainbow.  I tried to run over it but I made the arch too steep so I had to fly.  I found a leprechaun at the end and he tried to run away but I caught him.  And when I did the mission complete music from Sonic and the Secret Rings played because I&#39;ve been playing that game a lot.  Then I woke up before I could have any more fun.

END

----------


## Lord Mustard

Hehe, I managed the basic task as kind of an afterthought. Its pretty cool how the threat of waking up can motivate a person.

After his bathroom little break, I remembered this month&#39;s lucid tasks. The snake one would have been too hard on limited time, I thought, so I decided to go with the leprechaun one. I asked Morpheus if he could help me find one. He thought for a moment, and one fell right out of the sky and behind one of those little wall things that usually run along balconies. I ran over to see him, but all that was there was a child&#39;s backpack (it was leprechaun themed, though).

Or was that all? I put my head to the floor, and through some lucid magic my eye phased through and I could see under the boards. He was there, all right; just in hiding. As I was looking, he went to a trapdoor near me and opened it up. I reached down and scooped him into my hand. Oddly enough, he was only about an inch tall&#33;

I asked him what it was like to be a leprechaun. He replied with a nice apathetic "Eh, it&#39;s not bad." At a loss for words, I set him down. I transitioned into the next dream shortly after.

Really though, the whole meeting was kind of anti-climatic  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I will make sure the island is very, very little... heeheehee

----------


## Lord Toaster

> this will be fun&#33; do you need to be lucid to do these? because i have already found a leprechaun and he told me to burn things and i did. lol wasn&#39;t lucid though.
> [/b]



Don&#39;t do everything leprechauns tell you to&#33;

----------


## Seeker

> I asked him what it was like to be a leprechaun. He replied with a nice apathetic "Eh, it&#39;s not bad." 
> [/b]



 ::rolllaugh::   For some reason, that struck my sleep deprived mind as EXTREMELY funny&#33;

----------


## Dirtbiker_CRF

I will try this. that is, if i can get an LD. Ive been at a loss for a while now, maybe it&#39;s cause of all the late nights. D:

----------


## tekdawg

I&#39;m gonna give it a shot even though I usually muck up my LD&#39;s. Knowing my luck I find the evil leprechaun from the movie and all the snakes will be anacondas.  ::|:

----------


## zhine

Yeah&#33; Did the basic task   :smiley:  

I can&#39;t remember what prompted me to become lucid (though I aimed for it by writing down &#39;tonight I will become lucid and meet a leprechaun&#39;...and kept the paper ready to write the dream down) but as soon as I did I went through a mirror asking to find a Leprechaun. I found myself in a night-time scene (oh great - seeing as the only place I&#39;ve heard to look was at the end of a rainbow....) but lurking in the shadows was the distict outline of a little leprechaun. I asked him if he was a leprechaun, and he shook his little leprechaun head and started to slink away. I picked him up and started to carry him into the light to get a better look, but the cunning little fellow morphed himself into the form of my cat...

I clearly wasn&#39;t going to get any further insight from him (&#33 :wink2:  so I set off in search of a snake island. I got a bit confused at this point, as I still had &#39;find a rainbow&#39; in my head, and partly woke up. I then tried keeping still to re-enter the dream and had great fun as I discovered that visualising an image from a dream as I went through a mirror would take me to that dream rather than just changing scene. But then got distracted by a long dream in which I was to test drive the first mass-produced flying sportscar. I was far too busy persuading my (retired) parents that I should have the first go to do a RC&#33;

----------


## Clark_Bennon

hey i summoned a leprichaun when i became lucid&#33;

i had this wish paper and i said "i summon a leprichun." and when i opened my eyes there was a leprichaun on a stool wearing a pirate hat wih skull and crossbones, he had the typical green outft on. i walked over and said "how are you?" he replied with "fine" so i asked himhis nam but he just started to walk away after calling me a long name which i cannot recall. i said "why are you being a fag?" he called me somthing else and dissapeared over the fence.
so would that count?

----------


## Moonbeam

I think leprechauns are usually hostile, aren&#39;t they?  Don&#39;t they always think you want their gold?

----------


## Clark_Bennon

> I think leprechauns are usually hostile, aren&#39;t they?  Don&#39;t they always think you want their gold?
> [/b]



yeah thats true. but mine didn&#39;t say anything about gold, i think he was just in a bad mood.

----------


## eppy

if i have another lucid dream and remember to do the leperchaun thing, i&#39;ll try.

----------


## Electus Somnium

Yay&#33; I did the leprechaun task last night.

The dream started off with me working on this space ship or some kind of machine for a program that wanted to colonize Venus with frogs.  My boss in the dream had an abnormally large nose. While Looking at him, i realized i was dreaming.  I walked out of the station which was on a very large island that had one large mountain in the center of it.  I began to ask myself what i can do here.  I then remembered the task.  I tried to make a leprechaun appear but it wasn&#39;t working.  I then thought about making a rainbow ( a small one) and found a leprechaun sitting at the end of it.  I think he was about a foot and a half tall. It had long hair like a girl&#39;s style but a beard.  As soon as he (i think it was a he) saw me, his shoes starting producing a jet and he was floating away.  I walked up to the floating leprechaun and caught him out of the air.  Now he/she/it was about 6 inches tall.  It&#39;s hair started to get shorter  until it was only a couple centimeters long.  I asked it "Did you get a hair cut?" and the leprechaun replied "No i have cancer." 

It was a cool dream, too bad i didn&#39;t remember to do the snake task, i mean i was on  an island.

----------


## eppy

> Yay&#33; I did the leprechaun task last night.
> 
> The dream started off with me working on this space ship or some kind of machine for a program that wanted to colonize Venus with frogs.  My boss in the dream had an abnormally large nose. While Looking at him, i realized i was dreaming.  I walked out of the station which was on a very large island that had one large mountain in the center of it.  I began to ask myself what i can do here.  I then remembered the task.  I tried to make a leprechaun appear but it wasn&#39;t working.  I then thought about making a rainbow ( a small one) and found a leprechaun sitting at the end of it.  I think he was about a foot and a half tall. It had long hair like a girl&#39;s style but a beard.  As soon as he (i think it was a he) saw me, his shoes starting producing a jet and he was floating away.  I walked up to the floating leprechaun and caught him out of the air.  Now he/she/it was about 6 inches tall.  It&#39;s hair started to get shorter  until it was only a couple centimeters long.  I asked it "Did you get a hair cut?" and the leprechaun replied "No i have cancer." 
> 
> It was a cool dream, too bad i didn&#39;t remember to do the snake task, i mean i was on  an island.
> [/b]



ha, "no i have cancer." so random

----------


## the real pieman

i turned lucid, and found a leprechaun, it was standing there talking to someone tall and randomly i picked him up by the scruff of his neck and threw him into the distance, like team rocket in pokemon, then i woke up....

this was one of my many lucid dreams which i had this mourning...and have forgotten...

----------


## Spritely

For some reason, this task sounds hilarious. I&#39;m definately going to try it. My _normal_  dream characters say incredibly odd things-- I can&#39;t wait to see what my dream-leprechauns are thinking.

Maybe I&#39;ll have to summon up a dream tin-whistle and play me a leprechaun-summoning jig. Making music in dreams is usually very hard for me... so it would be good practice.

----------


## ivey

I posted the VERY LONG dream into my dream journal, but I&#39;ve copied and pasted the part that you&#39;ll be most interested in:

I think I decided to fly away at this point, or maybe I woke back up and fell asleep and became lucid again, because the next thing I remember, I was on the island I wanted to be on, and there were snakes everywhere.

Ingeniously, I declared today, "Whacking Day" (just like on the Simpsons) and all of the villagers came with their bats and started whacking any snakes that they could find. Many of the snakes slithered off into the water, many were beaten and collected. All were gone.  ::D: 

Also, there&#39;s this part:

At the scene of the crime (because I had been a witness to it) a leprechaun popped out of nowhere. I instantly became lucid. I said, "I looked ALL THAT TIME for you and now you&#39;re HERE and making me lucid?? WTH?"

He just laughed that mischeivous Irish-leprechaun laugh. I had been expecting him to be all green-skinned for some reason, but he wasn&#39;t. He was basically a midget dressed in green, with a little brown beard and clovers all around him. I woke up shortly after that.

----------


## ivey

Also... could I request that we get both sets of wings if we complete both tasks? I worked so hard to find that stupid leprechaun... I&#39;d love to have both. And last month, I really would have liked the heart wings, too, because I completed both tasks and they were really pretty.  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Whacking Day&#33;&#33;&#33;  Yeah&#33;  I love it&#33;

----------


## Howie

I have completed my first lucid task... *EVER&#33;*  ::content::  

Well, If you read this you may think I have issues, but none the less, I called upon a leprechaun.

I was in a bar. I have had this dream several times before. This sparked me my lucidity.
Once I realized I was lucid I began dancing. I was like a chic magnet. Many off the men were irritated. (sorry tough guy at 280 lbs) I am lucid and I will kick you a&#036;&#036;&#33;
I ignored them until one of them got in my face. I must have gotten the last months task a little confused with this one.   ::?:  
He asked if I wanted to take it outside. I said, Do you want to be my leprechaun?   ::mrgreen::  He was very agitated and began to turn green. I guess he never did fully morphed into a leprechaun before I punched him in the face. I knocked him off his stool. I furthered the violence by knocking some other meat heads together.  :Boxing:  
So maybe it was not complete, But it was cool.

----------


## ivey

::::gasp::::

I&#39;m the first with snake wings&#33;  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Sorry bout that ivey, the forum software only allows me to display one image with a title.  You can always put them in your signature though.

It&#39;s probably a good thing snakes don&#39;t fly....

----------


## ivey

Ah rats. Or should I say Ah Snakes?

 :wink2:  

Thanks anyway.  :smiley:  Maybe I&#39;ll add it to my sig line.  :smiley:

----------


## Placebo

Congrats Ivey&#33;
(And wow are you a good looking one... hehe)

Hmm. The snake one doesn&#39;t sound that hard, if you&#39;re creative and strong willed about it.
This will have to be with one of my fragile, cr&ppy lucids I have in my polyphasic naps.

----------


## Developer

Did the leprechaun task.

Copied from my DJ:

We went through the forest until we reached the edge of a highway. There the forest ended. They had tricked me and lead me to a giant ugly 4 foot baby (I&#39;m telling you, it was really ugly). 
Now the two animals confronted me, the lion took out a gun and pointed it at me. They wanted to know how I could fly, and I told them that I was from another world, and was immortal. I quickly regret what I said and told them that I couldn&#39;t manage a gunshot. (I knew I would wake up if I&#39;d get shot). 

It was too late, the lion had shot me in my right arm, but I didn&#39;t wake up. I took the gun from the lion and shot him a couple of times, he didn&#39;t die. At this point, the ugly baby had found a hiding place, and the other animal fled. I decided to impress the "little" baby and took the lion and tied him around a tree. He started to urinate and I kind of used him as a weapon as I started to swing him. I hit the other animal but it fled successfully. I healed my arm, simply, just by putting my left hand over the wound and say: "Heal".

The ugly baby was impressed by the whole show so it didn&#39;t run away when I walked up to him. I wanted a leprechaun, fast. So, I put both my magical hands over the baby and imagined how it turned in to a leprechaun. It shrank and shrank, until it became a little baby-leprechaun. It was the most adorable thing to look at, so cute&#33; I picked it up in my hand.

Now, suddenly my dad and sister was behind me, the scene hadn&#39;t changed. My sister told my dad to take care of me. I didn&#39;t want to hurt my family even though it was a dream, so I lifted from the ground and flew to a highway above. I asked the little baby-leprechaun how it was to be a leprechaun, he didn&#39;t answer. 

I landed on the highway and thought of what I wanted to do next. I decided to do the advanced task. I told the baby that we where going to an island and that he shouldn&#39;t be afraid. I now focused really hard on the destination and started spinning. Everything got dark, I hear thunder and then I wake up in a FA.

EDIT: The baby-leprechaun was sooooo cuuute&#33; I know this sounds really..hum.. but it was so cuuuuute&#33;

----------


## ivey

Thanks Placebo.  :smiley:  You "look" like my cousin. He always ALWAYS uses that avatar and (coincidentally) he calls himself "leprechaun" online a lot.  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> ::::gasp::::
> 
> I&#39;m the first with snake wings&#33;    
> [/b]



I am totally jealous.  That dream was so cool.  (Congrats to the artist, I like that one best of all the wings so far&#33 :wink2: 

(must...learn...ivey&#39;s secret...)

----------


## metcalfracing

So... ya... how thorough do you have to be on the whole snake thing... cause there&#39;s really no way of knowing whether you got them all... unless you resort to chemical warfare... but then the island would be better off with the snakes.

----------


## ivey

> I am totally jealous.  That dream was so cool.  (Congrats to the artist, I like that one best of all the wings so far&#33
> 
> (must...learn...ivey&#39;s secret...)
> [/b]



_Thank you.  And I agree--the snake wings are fantastic-looking&#33;&#33;_

----------


## Developer

Hey, didn&#39;t I complete the task correctly?

----------


## cidus

I decided to do the task last night (on my brand new bed&#33 :wink2: 

I was flying around as usual, when I found an island. Normally in WILDs, I forget about the real world things I wanted to do, but I remembered the task. After I found the Island, I knew that there were snakes on it, and so there were. I decided to take the wording of the task seriously, so every snake that I found I threw into a Jeep. After getting all the snakes (small island with about 50-100 snakes) I drove off the island and into the sea. That didn&#39;t work out so well. I then, while the snakes were falling deeper and deeper into the ocean, I got out and flew away. That&#39;s about where I lost my lucidity. 

I&#39;m not sure that that counted, because I didn&#39;t do it the way mentioned earlier (the piper way)
I hope to do the other task tonight.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Nice&#33; Love the leprachan task, but the snake task doesn&#39;t sound that fun..
> [/b]



Yeah, Leprachan sounds like fun. He ain&#39;t runnin&#39; away from me this time. I don&#39;t really like the idea of the snakes though, sounds kinda boring. Hopefully I&#39;ll get lucid and be able to try the beginner task though.

----------


## Oneironaught

Interesting indeed. Maybe the leprechaun challenge will help me with another task I&#39;ve been struggling to achieve lately (which I was so close to doing last night, yet again).

On a vaguely related note: several weeks ago, I attended a "snake funeral" at a pet cemetery (during a  dream in which I lied about testing reality to a DC. If only I&#39;d actually tested I&#39;d have been lucid...).

----------


## dragonoverlord

quote: this will be fun&#33; do you need to be lucid to do these? because i have already found a leprechaun and he told me to burn things and i did. lol wasn&#39;t lucid though. quote

isnt that from a simpsons episode where at the end raplph  is inside the simsons living room and they are all say8ing good job ralph when ralph sees a leperchaun and it says burn everthing or something to that effect?
just wondering....

the leperchaun task sounsd like fun ive been having good succes with lds lately il try it if i get lucid again.

----------


## laconix

Yay, i beat my first lucid challenge&#33;  ::content:: 

This is what happened..

I woke up after a dream (of which i can&#39;t recall), recently i have been waking up after nearly all my dreams but not remembering them&#33; So i lay down and told myself, "I will be lucid". And fell asleep.
I awoke assuming i was in the waking world, went to the toilet then the bathroom to wash my hands. I looked at myself in the mirror as i was finishing washing them off and realised my hair was long (i had just got it cut 2 days ago so this struck me as odd) i then thought ohwell and dried my hands, then realising my pinky was a toe&#33; 
But still i didn&#39;t think much of it until it morphed into a normal pinky&#33; 
"I&#39;M DREAMING" i thought&#33;
I finished drying my hands and walked outta the bathroom, i was looking around to just get a feeling for things, then i walked into a larger room in my house and there was a mini-party there&#33;
I saw a couple of people i knew and decided to walk over and have a chat, but then a leprechaun caught my eye&#33; I walked up and said, "Hey, i remember you&#39;re a challenge on Dream Views, you know the leprechaun one?", he replied by saying, "I am but a small one though". I promptly killed him.
I then tried to fly but went face first into the ground of my computer room, and everybody in the party laughed at me, so i closed my eyes and said to myself, "I can fly, I am lucid anything is possible&#33;"
I tried to fly again and went so fast a made a sonic boom.
It all became hazy after that but i remember flying around trying to find some snakes and failing..

----------


## Placebo

Completed the snake task, using a polyphasic midday nap.
Here&#39;s the snippet:


The island is star shaped, and has a huge water slide in the middle. It seems deserted other than the palm trees.
I walk to the middle of the island, near the slide, and remember my task again.

So I try to will some snakes into existence.
But instead of snakes, I get little hopping scorpions
I kick a few around and try again.. with a bit more success.
After some effort, they solidify into a ring of snakes around me, getting mean with me.

I create a small forcefield around me, and this time it has this white explosion as it comes into existence, exploding from the bottom up.
When it&#39;s over, I have a massive condom covering me .. wtf?
I ignore it (And it disappears at some point)

Remember that I intend to rid the snakes using forcefields, I summon my strength and clap my hands, and place them on the ground (like Full Metal Alchemist, for those who know).

A translucent red forcefield starts to grow outwards, but it struggles to push the snakes at first, and starts to get this wave effect ... pushing them back in waves.

As I get it stronger and more solid, I push with more and more strength. The snakes get pushed backwards further until the outer part of my forcefields touches some bushes (no longer palm trees?)
The bush ignites.

I realise that my forcefield isn&#39;t exactly kind on the environment, and hesitate.
I decide I don&#39;t care about this island anyway, and carry on pushing.

Eventually, the forcefield is on the very edge of the island and most snakes are in the water. Just one little star point has a metre or so to go.
I push that last little bit and notice that the water is boiling, and the island sand is sizzling and smoking.

Content that I rid the island of snakes, I begin to worry about the hot sand I&#39;m standing on.
I lift my legs and float in the air in a foetal (?) position, deciding what to do next.

----------


## Alphamin

I tried and tried, I was so close to chasing snakes off an island, but what I got was racoons. It was pretty fun. I was on the island in a hot tub with my DC and it turns out my DC was Daria from that old tv show. Anyway, we are in the hot tub on the island and there is this racoon rummaging through my clothes, I start worrying that its going to steal my car keys so I get out to chase it away. Next thing I know we are being over run with racoons. Daria and I were able to chase them away using wet bathing suits though. It was really fun for some strange reason.

----------


## Placebo

Seems like Seeker and his minions are otherwise preoccupied :/

----------


## Developer

> Anyway, we are in the hot tub on the island and there is this racoon rummaging through my clothes, *I start worrying that its going to steal my car keys* so I get out to chase it away.[/b]



Doesn&#39;t sound like a LD. Was it one?

----------


## Seeker

> I decided to do the task last night (on my brand new bed&#33
> 
> I was flying around as usual, when I found an island. Normally in WILDs, I forget about the real world things I wanted to do, but I remembered the task. After I found the Island, I knew that there were snakes on it, and so there were. I decided to take the wording of the task seriously, so every snake that I found I threw into a Jeep. After getting all the snakes (small island with about 50-100 snakes) I drove off the island and into the sea. That didn&#39;t work out so well. I then, while the snakes were falling deeper and deeper into the ocean, I got out and flew away. That&#39;s about where I lost my lucidity. 
> 
> I&#39;m not sure that that counted, because I didn&#39;t do it the way mentioned earlier (the piper way)
> I hope to do the other task tonight.
> [/b]



Sounds like a pretty creative way of doing it though,  you could have also caught them all in a sack and thrown them into the ocean.

----------


## Placebo

> Sounds like a pretty creative way of doing it though,  you could have also caught them all in a sack and thrown them into the ocean.
> [/b]



Welcome back  :wink2: 

As far as I understood, you can rid the island of snakes any way you like.
I guess I understand correctly, otherwise I wouldn&#39;t have the snake wings to my left  :tongue2:  (thanks for those - they look great under my freaky avatar)

----------


## naikou

ugh, this task is getting to me. I&#39;ve had two dreams about leprechauns, but I haven&#39;t managed to become Lucid in either of them.

----------


## legbuh

Not sure if this counts, but,

Had a WILD last night.  I looked around for a leprechaun and couldn&#39;t find one.  I was in a culdesac in my neighborhood.

I tried to spin to change locations... didn&#39;t work twice.  Crap.  So I thought I&#39;d fly somewhere else.  Before that, I shouted "I&#39;m looking for a leprechaun dream character&#33;"  It wasn&#39;t loud though.  I noticed a slight bit of paralysis, although completely lucid from the WILD.

As I&#39;m walking, a flatscreen monitor pops out of a snowbank on the edge of the road (even made that cool machine sound as it did).  Turned on, and a leprechaun appeared on the screen, did a little jig, and I woke up..  haha..  This distracted me enough where I forgot to keep rubbing my hands..

----------


## Placebo

Sneaky. You saw a leprechaun, but it wasn&#39;t a real leprechaun.. lol. Annoying.
What say the powers that be?  ::ninja::

----------


## legbuh

I plan on trying again.  Had a small dry spell lately.. (actually, too much partying the last few days.. lol).  If it counts, cool, if not, no biggie.  I&#39;m still gonna try to get a real one and do weird stuff to it.. lol

The cool thing was the sound the monitor made coming out of the snowbank.  was on a mechanical arm..  zzzz.zzzzz.zzzzz  blip&#33;  pretty wild.  I can walk outside and go by the spot it happened and get weird chills.. lol

----------


## Clairity

> It shrank and shrank, until it became a little baby-leprechaun. It was the most adorable thing to look at, so cute&#33; I picked it up in my hand.
> 
> EDIT: The baby-leprechaun was sooooo cuuute&#33; I know this sounds really..hum.. but it was so cuuuuute&#33;
> [/b]



Awww.. a leprechaun baby.. I bet it was cute&#33;&#33; 

ooooooh.. I just had a flash of the baby from the movie "It&#39;s Alive".   :Eek:

----------


## Seeker

> Not sure if this counts, but,
> [/b]



Sorry  :Sad:   close, but not quite it.

----------


## Placebo

I&#39;ve just had a fascinating idea - I can have lucid dreams with polyphasic sleep very easily. Unfortunately they aren&#39;t very deep or solid ones.
Nevertheless, maybe I should test how fast I can re-do all the previous lucid tasks.
Sounds like fun.

----------


## Gez

Im gunna try and make the snake dream alot more interesting, for instance fight one HUGE snake thats taken over an island maybe i  could get the leprechaun to help.

----------


## i_speel_good

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...id=435601&#
I think I did the basic.

----------


## Placebo

> Im gunna try and make the snake dream alot more interesting, for instance fight one HUGE snake thats taken over an island maybe i  could get the leprechaun to help.
> [/b]



I expected that I&#39;d have a &#39;mother snake&#39; that protects it&#39;s offspring, but I&#39;m quite grateful that I didn&#39;t. The dream might have lasted too long, or woken me up before doing the task.

*ThisGuy -* Your leprechaun blew it&#39;s brains out? Woah. You&#39;re a sick puppy  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Yeah, I read about the leprechaun suicide.  See I told you guys.  These lucid tasks might seem boring and lame, but ALWAYS something unexpected happens.

Now, ThisGuy, why do you think your subconcious came up with that?   ::seeker::

----------


## Placebo

Woohoo. I just did the leprechaun task and threw in 2 more old tasks at the same time.
That must be a record or something - 3 tasks at once..
It&#39;s an unfair advantage to use a low-level nap WILD though. Muuch easier than getting a DILD, but not nearly as exciting.

More details soon..

----------


## i_speel_good

> ThisGuy, why do you think your subconcious came up with that?  
> [/b]



Beacuse before I slept I prayed to complete a lucid task   ::wink::  (that&#39;s real, my subconcious thought my prayer was working)

----------


## Placebo

Okay, here&#39;s a few snippets from my journal.

The bit about *the leprechaun*:




> I reckon this is a neat trick, and decide to use it to get myself a leprechaun (other lucid task for the month).
> I &#39;zoom out&#39; and transform into green hair and clothes and hat. My hair turns black despite my attempts though.
> As I spin around into my body, a leprechaun, as intended, is next to me.
> 
> But he shrinks quickly until he&#39;s the size of my small finger. I pick him up and ask him for money, but he squeals and refuses.
> I squeeze him and it looks really amusing, like a dog toy. I think some money comes out, but I soon forget about the money and just enjoy squishing him - cos it looks so wierd.
> 
> I feel a bit guilty after a few squeezes and I apologize and put him down.
> He doesn&#39;t look impressed.
> ...



The bit about *bobbing for apples* (old task):




> So I walk a bit inland, looking for water before thinking &#39;what the hell - just summon it, twit&#39;
> So I walk to a nearby tree, look away, and look back on a quaint half barrel of water. A few fruits drop into it from the tree above.
> Most are green, but 2 are red. I throw out the green ones.
> 
> I start bobbing, and almost get it when a little crocodile creature tries to take my face off - just like the shark did.
> I grab it by the tail and fling it out.
> 
> This time I &#39;corner&#39; the apple against the side of the barrel and manage to pick it up. Happy with myself, the apple disappears and I start thinking about what to do next.[/b]



And finally, the bit about *going into the sun* (which I *think* is a very old task):




> So I jump into the air and spin around - turning into a ball of fire.
> I head towards the sun as fast as I can. It takes a few seconds before the sun is in sight.
> 
> But when I hit the damn thing, I bounce back&#33;
> I examine this and realize that my fire and it&#39;s fire has different patterns (although both very pretty)
> So I put a veneer of the sun&#39;s pattern around me, and slip into the sun.
> 
> In side are about 6 little dark-skinned men pulling levers.
> And for some reason I keep turning into &#39;Jak&#39; (from the game). I struggle to keep my form.
> ...



I see now that the sun task was &#39;go to the sun and bring back a piece&#39;
I didn&#39;t bring back a piece ... so bleh :~
But I see one of the old tasks was &#39;stop traffic any way you like&#39;. I&#39;ve done that in one of my lucids - so I&#39;ll stick that in my sig too.

----------


## i_speel_good

Wait a sec, I think Seeker ment the brain-blow.
Well...
Dunno.

----------


## Meidi

This is what I managed to do (excerpt from http://meidi.dreamjournal.net):

"I realize that the task at DW is to meet a leprechaun. I try to create one but I end up with what
looks like a garden gnome/leprechaun. I try to make it come to life and it does, but only briefly.
It says something I can&#39;t remember."

Not that great  :Sad:

----------


## Lunalight

Does the advanced one count if there was only one snake on my island?  I felt kind of dissapointed because I wanted there to be more.

----------


## Placebo

In my opinion, yes. You still got rid of all the snakes right ? Not your fault there&#39;s only one &#33;  ::D:

----------


## Lunalight

Ok then, here&#39;s my dream:
I woke up in my bed at my old house.  I did a nose RC and could breathe, so I figured I was dreaming.  Everything looked so real, though, so I did another nose RC and then a clock RC.  By now I was sure I was dreaming.  I walked down the stairs, and looked for things that were different.  It was really messy; there were stuffed animals everywhere.  I walked outside.  (I skip some here because it has nothing to do with the task.) We lived right by the water, so I jumped forward and flew, skimming across it&#39;s surface.  I rose to the sky and suddenly remembered that the task was to chase the snakes off an island.  I thought of an island while looking to the right, and then I looked to the left.  There was my island, complete with palm trees.  It was very small, only about the size of a sandbar.  I flew over there and landed.  I noticed a small snake curled up next to the water&#39;s edge.  I made sure not to disturb it.  I looked around for more snakes but there were none.  "There is only one," I thought, "that&#39;s kind of stupid.  I expected this island to be overrun by snakes. Oh well."  I picked a palm frond off the ground and its leaves unfurled like a sword.  I shooed the snake into the water with it, and turned around.  My friend Joey was there and he said, "Lucion&#33;" (Which I realize is not a word.) "What are you doing?" I asked. "Naming swords," he said. "It&#39;s Falchion, not Lucion," I said.  Then my dad walked past my room IRL while talking on his cell phone, (he talks really loud) and woke me up.  I figure shooing the snake was so easy because I&#39;m actually not afraid of them at all.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had a Advanced Lucid Task&#33;</span>


It started off in an elementary school. I went outdoors with another teacher and a group of kids to get something. We went out across the street and I noticed a big storm coming in. It hit us with a sudden fury. I thought that that was very unusual. I looked up at the clouds and noticed that I could see a funnel cloud starting to form.

Again that hit me as strange since we don&#39;t normally get tornados where I live. Then I thought, "Could this be a dream." It actually took a few seconds before I was totally convinced. I decided to try to fly. I almost was doubting that I could becuase this dream felt very real-life. But I jumped a couple of times and then took off into the sky.

<span style="color:#CC0000">I immediately remembered what I was supposed to be doing. I flew into some clouds, and when I flew out I could see the ocean ahead. I flew out over the ocean and came to the closest thing to an island. It was a long string of rocks and boulders sticking up out of the ocean. I looked around. I really wanted to have CoLd BlooDed, Ranma, and Oneironaut show up and help me with this since we had been talking about it. But I could see no people.

The boulders were covered with an abundance of animal life. I was in a hurry to get started because when I had the dream last night I woke up before I even got a chance to land on the island.

I swooped down and grabbed the closest animal--a sea turtle--and flung it as far as I could into the ocean. Then I moved on and grabbed some otters and also flung them out into the ocean. I moved along as quickly as I could flinging all manner of sea animals back out into the ocean.

Then I suddenly stopped and thought, "Wait, something&#39;s not right here.  *Snakes*....I need to be getting rid of the *snakes*, not otters and marine iguanas."


I looked around again and saw a couple of cobras in the rocks. I grabbed them by their tails and swung them out into the ocean.

I flew along the rocks until I was sure that there were no more. And I was confident that I had rid this small chain of rocky islands from all snakes.

I had totally forgotten in my haste that I had planned ahead of time to use my "mind powers" to get them off the island. But I seemed to get the job done regardless.  :smiley:

----------


## GeetarGod

I did it   :smiley:  &#33; I havent had an LD in almost a month and i had 3 or 4 last night. Most were like 2 mins long, but i found a leprecaun in the one good one. I was looking out my window at night and became aware i was dreaming, and thought of the tasks. I looked down and saw a little leprecaun running through the grass. I followed him for a bit, into a big camp. It was like LOTR or something, but it was filled with leprecauns and Santa Claus was their leader. They relized i was there and starting chasing me. I ducked into a little tent and there was a pot o&#39; gold under the bed and a gun on a table. I jumped out and shot a couple leprecauns, but i couldnt figure out how to reload, so there were like 20 leprecauns running at me and i woke up. T&#39;was a good wee dream, but far too short. I woulda been cool to take over the camp and become master of the leprecauns.   ::wink::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I did it   &#33; I havent had an LD in almost a month and i had 3 or 4 last night. Most were like 2 mins long, but i found a leprecaun in the one good one. I was looking out my window at night and became aware i was dreaming, and thought of the tasks. I looked down and saw a little leprecaun running through the grass. I followed him for a bit, into a big camp. It was like LOTR or something, but it was filled with leprecauns and Santa Claus was their leader. They relized i was there and starting chasing me. I ducked into a little tent and there was a pot o&#39; gold under the bed and a gun on a table. I jumped out and shot a couple leprecauns, but i couldnt figure out how to reload, so there were like 20 leprecauns running at me and i woke up. T&#39;was a good wee dream, but far too short. I woulda been cool to take over the camp and become master of the leprecauns.  
> [/b]




Hmmm...those sound more like elves than leprachauns to me....

----------


## i_speel_good

Haha&#33; LOTL (Lord of the Leprechauns)
Don&#39;t give up, Moonbeam. Before going to sleep say to yourself: "I&#39;m going to find a leprechaun, I&#39;m going to find a leprechaun..."
If you get Lucid, the first thing you MUST do is to get a Leprechaun, just like I did.
I just hope it doesn&#39;t suicide like mine. Poor &#39;chaun. I&#39;ll try to ressurect it on my next lucid.

----------


## Lost_prophet

I don&#39;t mean to take away from your creative freedoms or anything "Seeker",  I had an idea I figured I&#39;d share. Perhaps taking suggestions for Tasks of the Months a little before the next month starts? Not that I have a problem with the ones already, just a thought.

----------


## i_speel_good

Umm, that already happens?

----------


## EVIL JOE

Yeah. In the Lucid Task Club subforum, there&#39;s usually a thread made to decide what the next task will be. The making and going into a tornado task from February was the one that I suggested and it was used.

----------


## Lunalight

Question: I&#39;ve never completed a task before, so to get the little medal dow e just post what we did here?

----------


## Seeker

> Question: I&#39;ve never completed a task before, so to get the little medal dow e just post what we did here?[/b]




Yep, congrats&#33;

----------


## i_speel_good

Lunalight, you must be really lucky to have your first lucid task done an Advanced Lucid Task.
100th post  ::D:

----------


## that lucid guy

Four sleeps left.. Recon theres still enough time for me to attempt this one?

----------


## Seeker

> Four sleeps left.. Recon theres still enough time for me to attempt this one?[/b]




Of course, as long as you don&#39;t get too worked up about it and mess up your sleep cycle.

----------


## gguru1

How big of an island does this have to be?

Also, is there a specific number of snakes (100, 1000, 10000, exc) that I have to get rid of for this to be considered valid?

----------


## Howie

> How big of an island does this have to be?
> 
> Also, is there a specific number of snakes (100, 1000, 10000, exc) that I have to get rid of for this to be considered valid?[/b]



You don&#39;t have to get technical.   :smiley:

----------


## laconix

Last day for this task&#33; C&#39;mon peoples there&#39;s still time if you get up before 12 midnight&#33;
100th post in the thread&#33;  ::content::

----------


## Seeker

> Last day for this task&#33; C&#39;mon peoples there&#39;s still time if you get up before 12 midnight&#33;
> 100th post in the thread&#33; [/b]



I&#39;m going to bed at 9 tonight, better get em in before that if you want a badge.   ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I&#39;m going to bed at 9 tonight, better get em in before that if you want a badge.  [/b]



OK I&#39;m gonna go take a nap right now, check back here before you go to bed&#33;

----------

